# Cpanel backups



## Jasson.Pass (Jan 29, 2015)

What do people use these days?

Is cPRemote still adequate these days? That is what I use right now.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 29, 2015)

cpbackup + rsync.


----------



## zed (Jan 29, 2015)

same!


----------



## Criot (Jan 30, 2015)

R1Soft is quite popular, cPRemote is also quite good and seems to be used by quite a few companies.


----------



## mitgib (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking over cPremote, what does this do that the built in cpback doesn't already do other than offer some features that shared hosting clients are not going to have a clue what to do with and someone else parting you with your money.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 31, 2015)

Paying for backup software is like paying for somebody else to put a bulletproof vest on you. You're just better off doing it yourself because you know it's done correctly and you don't want to take the chance that it doesn't work when you need it to.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 31, 2015)

mitgib said:


> Looking over cPremote, what does this do that the built in cpback doesn't already do other than offer some features that shared hosting clients are not going to have a clue what to do with and someone else parting you with your money.


Does the built-in option provide the ability for users to do restores? As well as keep full rotating backups.

For $5/month it's good. We'll be shoving it back on our nodes once I get the storage drives installed.

Francisco


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 31, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Does the built-in option provide the ability for users to do restores? As well as keep full rotating backups.
> 
> 
> For $5/month it's good. We'll be shoving it back on our nodes once I get the storage drives installed.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 31, 2015)

Any automated backups appear here:



And you can restore here:


----------



## mitgib (Jan 31, 2015)

@KuJoe Are you using the new backup feature? I still use the legacy backup system since when you select incremental it just uses rsync and I nfs mount the backup location. Not good for OpenVZ based cPanel systems, but not the mess cPanel makes on the new backup system.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 31, 2015)

@mitgib yes we switched to the new backup system and our cPanel server is on an OpenVZ VPS also (although it's the only VPS on the server so it has access to all of the RAM, CPU, and disk space). Not a big fan on the new directory structure (using dates instead of "daily", "weekly", and "monthly") but it's not bad. I have to do uncompressed backups though because it takes forever and pegs the CPUs (only 2 quad core Xeons). I run a cron job that rsyncs everything in the /backup/ directory in the evening before the next backup is scheduled to run.

What I really want to do is convert our cPanel VPS over to ploop so I can rsync the ploop file over every week to easier restoration if something catastrophic happens to it but it would require a 2-3 hour outage so I might as well just rebuild a new server and migrate every one over. But that's a little off topic.


----------



## Hassan (Feb 1, 2015)

We just use cPanels new backup tool . Might consider R1Soft in the future.


----------



## GS-Dylan (Feb 9, 2015)

I use cPanels new backup feature and SFTP to a offsite location.


----------



## EludedHost - Jason (Feb 13, 2015)

Currently at the moment we have 2 different setups for our servers!

1. R1Soft Daily/Hourly Backups!

2. cPanel Automatic Backup with Amazon AWS (SW3) - Automatically uploads to there server.


----------



## stealthyhosting (Feb 20, 2015)

GS-Dylan said:


> I use cPanels new backup feature and SFTP to a offsite location.


We do this also using SSH keys, works perfectly.


----------



## libro22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Unless you want end-user restores, cpbackup is often enough.

cpRemote is a cheap option for the end-user restore. Haven't had a corrupted backup when I used them in the past.


----------



## KuJoe (Feb 25, 2015)

What's wrong with the restore function built into cPanel?


----------



## northhosts (Feb 25, 2015)

We use Idera (r1soft) on all of our servers and also utilise amazon aws with our main site.


----------



## libro22 (Feb 26, 2015)

KuJoe said:


> What's wrong with the restore function built into cPanel?


It's good actually, however, full restores are not yet available to end users. I understand that it is a security precaution though.


----------



## cloudxtnyHost (Mar 26, 2015)

cpanel backup locally + FTP remote backup weekly.


----------



## weloveservers (Mar 30, 2015)

cPanel's built in software is actually quite good. Also, R1Soft is nice, too.


----------

